# Excited for my OTA Roamio. Bummed at how expensive Comcast Internet service is.



## Marc01564 (Sep 7, 2015)

So I finally decided to cut the cord and purchased the summer OTA Roamio special for 350 (box, lifetime, warranty and tax). Set things up and very happy with signal strength and channel selections. 

Now trying to cut my massive cable bill. Have Comcast Triple Play with the internet (75 mg), phone and cable (DVR, HBO, Showtime) for about 170 a month. I knew that there was no way to fully replicate my package, but I figured that saving money would be a great incentive.

However, when I called Comcast to try to order Internet only, I was shocked to learn how expensive this service is. There are a few packages to choose from, but basically to get anything reasonable, I'm looking at close to $100. Unfortunately, in my area, Comcast is the only provider. No DSL or other broadband options.

Is about $100 a month for internet only what most of you are paying? Thanks.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Marc01564 said:


> So I finally decided to cut the cord and purchased the summer OTA Roamio special for 350 (box, lifetime, warranty and tax). Set things up and very happy with signal strength and channel selections.
> 
> Now trying to cut my massive cable bill. Have Comcast Triple Play with the internet (75 mg), phone and cable (DVR, HBO, Showtime) for about 170 a month. I knew that there was no way to fully my package replicate this with OTA, but I figured that saving money would be a great incentive.
> 
> ...


I pay $45 for 24/2Mb VDSL2 service. Sounds like they have you over a barrel.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Marc01564 said:


> So I finally decided to cut the cord and purchased the summer OTA Roamio special for 350 (box, lifetime, warranty and tax). Set things up and very happy with signal strength and channel selections.
> 
> Now trying to cut my massive cable bill. Have Comcast Triple Play with the internet (75 mg), phone and cable (DVR, HBO, Showtime) for about 170 a month. I knew that there was no way to fully my package replicate this with OTA, but I figured that saving money would be a great incentive.
> 
> ...


You should add your location in your User CP. It's true that most companies want you to get a package. As a stand alone service I would pay $65 for 30/3Mbps. Combined with my 200+ TV HD channels and cable cards I pay $130.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

This is typical. A key factor is whether there is any local competition for broadband internet, which there isn't in most of the USA. And giving better deals with basic cable TV bundled in is common too.

$100 seems higher than usual but I'm not sure what speed you consider "anything reasonable".


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

I pay about $135 with taxes all in for 30m internet/phone/cable with two cable cards and no premium channels. To get the same internet service it would be ~$75 a month here if that would be adequate for streaming online services. It would probably be about $100 here for the faster 70m+ internet service like you get.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Sometimes you can get better internet rates if you package it with their lifeline basic cable service.


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

Try one of the third party sales services like:

http://www.cabletv.com/xfinity/internet


----------



## bmwbiker (Sep 3, 2015)

Marc01564 said:


> Have Comcast Triple Play with the internet (75 mg), phone and cable (DVR, HBO, Showtime) for about 170 a month. I knew that there was no way to fully replicate my package, but I figured that saving money would be a great incentive.
> 
> However, when I called Comcast to try to order Internet only, I was shocked to learn how expensive this service is.


Did you look at the "slower" internet rates? Although my comcast internet speed is 100 Mbps (verified) I find that even large downloads never appear to exceed about 20-30 Mbps. I don't think there is a lot of value/need for home service above ~40 Mbps.


----------



## Marc01564 (Sep 7, 2015)

Quick update. Comcast offered me internet plus pro, which has 75 Mbps, HBO and many basic cable stations (CNN, FX, Comedy Channel, ESPN) for $81. I thought this was a pretty good deal and took it.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

That's a good deal even for just the internet. HBO and ESPN make it great IMO.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Marc01564 said:


> Quick update. Comcast offered me internet plus pro, which has 75 Mbps, HBO and many basic cable stations (CNN, FX, Comedy Channel, ESPN) for $81. I thought this was a pretty good deal and took it.


Is that promo good for a year, 2 years or longer?


----------



## rnaude241 (Sep 12, 2015)

My town has a local provider, however it doesn't reach my street so I have to go with FIOS they keep offering me a decent deal to stay every year so I reup.


----------



## waja (May 11, 2004)

Chris Gerhard said:


> Is that promo good for a year, 2 years or longer?


A word of caution. Comcast offers promos that have a one year price guarantee and a two year commitment. It is better to get a full 2 year price guarantee with any two year commitment.


----------



## Marc01564 (Sep 7, 2015)

Not sure if it is one year or two. Not really sure if I will still be around in two years : )


----------



## ChrisFix (Jul 31, 2007)

Marc01564 said:


> Not sure if it is one year or two. Not really sure if I will still be around in two years : )


Not saying there are no contracts with Comcast, but my son just got their internet service in the Boston area and it is contract free, but promo price ($30/month vs $40/month) is good for 12 months.
From their website:
-----------------------------------------------------
Performance
$29.99per month for 12 months 
No term agreement 
Reliably fast speeds
Download speeds up to 25 Mbps
Add to cart
Pricing & Other Info. Offer ends 09/21/15. Restrictions apply. Not available in all areas. Limited to new residential customers. Requires subscription to Performance Internet service. 
-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

ncted said:


> I pay $45 for 24/2Mb VDSL2 service. Sounds like they have you over a barrel.


I pay 50$ for Charter 100 mbps Internet. I like It a lot better than slow dsl. 100 mbps is Charters slowest speed and it has no data caps

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Marc01564 said:


> Quick update. Comcast offered me internet plus pro, which has 75 Mbps, HBO and many basic cable stations (CNN, FX, Comedy Channel, ESPN) for $81. I thought this was a pretty good deal and took it.


Good deal, but you can't tune in those cable channels with the Roamio OTA.


----------



## greenwoodbob (Aug 21, 2015)

I was in the same spot as you, dropping Triple Play and going with internet only. I found that if I went into the local Comcast storefront (if that is available for you) I got a better deal than what they offered over the phone. I am paying $39 (before taxes/fees) for 25mbps and getting local channels (don't use, not HD) and HBOGo.


----------

